# ** EDIT** EXTREME COLD!! WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO? NOW THATS ITS GONE HOW DID YOU DO?? WHAT WOULD YO



## iceman (Jan 13, 2009)

with just about the entire US about to get hit with extreme cold temps what is everyones plan?
run stove with furnace?
try to survive with just stove?
please keep this thread going please 
tell how you are gonna prepare, 
what your gonna use  
and please post your  outside/inside temps 
post if you have broken any temp records in your area

i have summit insert 
going out back to bring more wood up 
going to put about 5 days worth of wood in the house 
highs the next 2 days are 15, 16 but with wind friday high temp 8
believe i can make it prolly keeping 2000+ sq at about 70-72 with far rooms in the sixties.. i will probably run elec heat in those rooms to be safe....   contemplating just running the furnace for a day  to save wood since i will be at work if the main temp drops to 66-68 downstairs it will take awhile to bring the whole house up to temp since it will be so cold out...


----------



## woodconvert (Jan 13, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> with just about the entire US about to get hit with extreme cold temps what is everyones plan?
> run stove with furnace?
> try to survive with just stove?
> please keep this thread going please
> ...



Switch from burning cherry to red oak, keep it porkin' and wake up for nightly feedings >:-( 

The wind that comes with it, depending on direction, is going to be the tough part.


----------



## trafick (Jan 13, 2009)

We will be on the edge of the cold.  It will be around 20 for the high on Friday but it will warm back to the forties by next week so it won't be so bad for us.  I plan to use the "good" wood (oak seasoned for 2 years) and the gas stove in the fireplace and see if I can make it with that.  If need be I have a gas boiler I can run but it is expen$ive.  Man I feel for you guys up north taking the brunt of this thing...Good luck and stay warm.


----------



## jj1949 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pellet Pig here, Fargo ND...this morning temp is -24 below. I'm running a Mt Vernon AE pellet stove. Heating the upstairs just fine at 72 degrees. I could run it warmer but it's comfortable. Hot water baseboard in the basement, temp set at 60 degrees and I know it's kicking in periodically. This cold snap is here at least for a couple more days so the pellets will be dwindling fast. Stay Warm everyone!


----------



## Chettt (Jan 13, 2009)

Everyone in this forum needs to go get their mail wearing just shorts and a tee shirt, taking there time about it so all the nonburners get a good view of it.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 13, 2009)

Put on some pants.  Load up the stove.  Let the oil come on a bit to keep the pipes thawed.

Folks in AK had -45F this past week and they're fine.  We get a little sub-zero every year, and it's no big deal to me.


----------



## WNY PAT (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm gonna crank the Classic up big time when I get home from work and keep it stoked up for the next two days.  It's supposed to be 0 degrees F or close to 0 from tonight until Friday - with overnight temps in the double digits below zero.  I just want to see what the Classic is gonna do with these really cold temps and some wind to boot in my house.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 13, 2009)

Probably do some middle of the night feedings. If I sleep through the feedings though, we are lucky because the previous owners installed a gas fireplace which really blasts heat. This allows us on the real cold mornings to bring the first floor back to the upper 60's with the fireplace and then let the stove take over.


----------



## iceman (Jan 13, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Put on some pants.  Load up the stove.  Let the oil come on a bit to keep the pipes thawed.
> 
> Folks in AK had -45F this past week and they're fine.  We get a little sub-zero every year, and it's no big deal to me.



yes we do... maybe a day over here ...  usually just the 15-25 for a sustained time is what they consider bad over here 
they used to count how many consecutive days below 32 now they are going for below 20... personally i love it....cold temps don't bother me at all.....  but put in some wind and watch out 15-20 degrees with a steady wind is worse than the cold we are gonna get


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2009)

Suppose to stay below zero til Saturday. I can burn the stove and keep the house above 70 all day and then I'll have one good firing of the fireplace before bed to help out the overnight temps. -14 outside right now and 73 inside. I'm still waiting for my globull warming!


----------



## mike1234 (Jan 13, 2009)

7 this morning outside, 70 when I got up inside, on it's way up to 74 now.  I change from whatever I am burning to hedge at least for the overnight burn, and I set the alarm for 2 am - I go from 7 1/2 hour burns to 4 hour burns.  If the propane kicks in the house is down to 60 (my wife says colder than that is bad for the piano, which I tell her would burn nicely!), so far it has only kicked in when the family all left for a week.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm trying to make a go of only using the little Harman pellet stove, but I'm thinking I'll have to turn on the boilers every so often so I don't have to worry about the pipes freezing.  What I'm starting to get most concerned about is the basement.  Since I'm not generating any heat down there, temps are now almost down to 40° F around where the pipes are.  I might have to leave some lights on down there and see if that's enough to keep things from freezing.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 13, 2009)

It's only getting down in the single digits here, but still colder than it's been. Temp will take a dive today, so I'm burning down the coals from last night to clean out all of the ashes. I'll need to burn the stove hotter than usual and not let the coals burn down so low. 
Oh yeah and Osage for overnight burns.


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Jan 13, 2009)

I slept too hard last night and didn't wake up to feed the stove. The outside temp was -31 this morning, 49 in the house. It's going to take most of the day to get it back to 70. The high is supposed to be -7. 

But on a happy note they are predicting 30 degrees next Monday!


----------



## mike1234 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think if it was 49 in my house, I'd let the propane furnace work a little to get it back to livable temps.  BURRRRR.


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to make a go of only using the little Harman pellet stove, but I'm thinking I'll have to turn on the boilers every so often so I don't have to worry about the pipes freezing.  What I'm starting to get most concerned about is the basement.  Since I'm not generating any heat down there, temps are now almost down to 40° F around where the pipes are.  I might have to leave some lights on down there and see if that's enough to keep things from freezing.



No problem letting the boiler run a bit. It's good for it to get a little exercise now and then. FWIW, if I were facing this situation, for peace of mind, I'd invest in a remote digital thermometer with an alarm.

http://www.ambientweather.com/teal.html


----------



## caber (Jan 13, 2009)

It does look like this will be our cold snap for the year.  Thur, Fri with lows in the single digits and in the 20's during the day.  But typical for Maryland, we'll be back up in the mid to upper 30's by Sunday.  So, I'll move extra wood up onto the porch so my wife doesn't have to go get it during the day.  We'll keep it cranking during the day.  In the evening, I'll run the house temps up to 80 or so before bedtime, then load up the woodstove for an overnite burn.  That should hold things in the 70s til I get up around 5.  We have a space heater we turn on in the kitchen if we'll be away from the house for a long time during the day.  That usually covers everything.  As long as there is no wind, we do well enough in the bitter cold.  It's the wind that causes us problems.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 13, 2009)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the idea of paying the gas company since they changed their rates and structure two months after I changed over (of the worse).  So out of principle I haven't been using the boilers... LOL.

Not a bad ideaon the remote/alarm, except the cat (mommies little baby) sleeps down there at night and if mom ever knew it was in the 30's/low 40's down there (she just knows it's chilly down there), I'd be told to heat the basement.  I don't want the damn cat waking me up throughout the night, and I certainly don't want to pay to heat the basement, so I'm thinking I'm going to keep a close eye on what's going on down there with my IR.


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Jan 13, 2009)

mike1234 said:
			
		

> I think if it was 49 in my house, I'd let the propane furnace work a little to get it back to livable temps.  BURRRRR.



Right now the Englander is the only thing that's hooked up, otherwise I would, believe me.


----------



## mattinpa (Jan 13, 2009)

Last night I hooked up a backflow damper between my Englander 28 3500 and my oil furnace.  Haven't needed
it up to this point, but I want it hooked in just in case.  Bring on the cold!  I have been waiting for a cold snap to
give the new furnace a good test.  Course, cold snap here is 1 to 10 high, 0 to -10 low.  Have no desire to experience 
a Michigan or Minn. winter!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Here we're supposed to see low's of 5 degrees F. overnight. That ain't too bad. I'm gone all day so the house cools without feeding the stove, I think I'll set the oil furnace and the heat pump at 65 degrees so the house don't cool too much. 

Look, I got no problem burnin' some oil when it gets cold.....no problem at all 

Oh, I'm gonna be stuffin' the Oslo with big fat splits of ASH and HICKORY too!


----------



## northwinds (Jan 13, 2009)

Currently -4F, and every room in the house is above 70.  

I'm going to stay up a little later this week--until 11 or 12 pm--so that the house won't cool off
as much overnight.  Last night the stove performed better than usual.  I topped it off at 10:30 p.m.
with two huge gnarly elm splits on top of a thick hot coal bed raked forward.  The house only dropped from 
74 to 68 by 6a.m.  Usually, it will drop to 65 unless I stay up later. Had a thin but adequate coalbed 
to restart this morning.

Later in the week, it's going to get exceptionally cold for south central Wisconsin--about twenty 
below not including the wind chill.  I may run an electric space heater in the unfinished basement
and open the upstairs faucet slightly for overnight.  I'm not planning on running the furnace unless the 
unfinished basement gets colder than I expect.


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 13, 2009)

Almost 20 below with a - 35 wind chill in minneapolis MN.
My little 1.3 CF insert is burning up wood fast. Took a long time for the insert to heat up this morning. I am gonna buy some red oak splits from the tree cutter down the street. Thank god I got a furnace.
Jim


----------



## CowboyAndy (Jan 13, 2009)

We are looking at -20 lows and 0 highs the next few days. I'll be loading up for the night at about 10pm, then getting up around 2am and reloading then reloading before work at 5:30am. Im sure we are going to go through alot more wood, but it's expected. Ive got a few pallets that I am going to suppliment in as well.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Jan 13, 2009)

Everything is done...
Plenty of wood from the main stacks is under a carport, the garage racks are full, and my family room rack is full as well.
Generator is serviced and ready and we have extra gas.

I can make it to right about 5ºF without my furnace kicking on set at 60ºF, and that is fine for the back bedrooms with mattress warmers. I kind of wish the furnace would kick on once or twice- I paid for a check up this fall and by jiggedy I want it to count for something.

We'll be fine unless we have a really extended power outage.


----------



## meathead (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll make a run for it with just the stove going. House will probably be in the 65* to 68* range including far rooms which is right about my comfort zone indoors anyway. Electric heat - haven't turned a single room on yet this year so may as well keep plugging away. 

The problem with New England winters 'aint the cold, it's the humidity. Single digits or negative single digits doesn't qualify as "extreme cold", but add a little moisture to the air and tack some rime ice to your whiskers and it sure isn't comfortable.


----------



## dswineford (Jan 13, 2009)

Extream temps call for desperate measures.
I'm switching over from Michalob to Kentucky Burbon ;-P


----------



## moshiersr (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wishing I had bought the Englander 30-NC instead of my Century, really could use the bigger fire box now...


Edit - Found a new englander on Craigslist for $799 hmmmmmmmm


----------



## johnsopi (Jan 13, 2009)

Going to use Oak and Hickory. Drink a glass of water at 10:00 PM


----------



## dswineford (Jan 13, 2009)

johnsopi- got into the burbon a little early? 
johnsopi- got into the burbon a little early?
johnsopi- got into the burbon a little early?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 13, 2009)

The cold is just starting to come in here. I got a little chilly out pushing snow this morning but not all that bad. In the wind it is nasty but out of the wind it just isn't that bad. Still in the teens. 

We are blessed with having the Great Lakes around us and we usually don't get the extreme cold. We get below zero but even in this cold spell I haven't seen one forecast lower than 7 below for this week but very little above that for the daytime highs. 

As for what we'll do, the only thing different is to put a light in the well pit and burn the best wood while it is cold. 

Outside temperature now is 15 but was over 20 just a couple hours ago. Heading to -7 tonight.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Set up the tent in the living room ?


----------



## Pagey (Jan 13, 2009)

We're not going to get nearly as cold as most of your.  Our lowest temp will be around 2F or 4F on Thursday night/Friday morning.  By Saturday we're back to 40F, which works for me as I plan to split more of next years wood Saturday morning in my grandmother's barn.

I'll be feeding the Endeavor in the wee hours, though, as it really struggles to keep the house warm when we are in the teens or lower.  I would love to have room for a Liberty, but that would mean sacrificing the use of that room, basically.  If I ever build a different house, it will be designed around a stove with a 3 cubic ft box, at least.


----------



## mranum (Jan 13, 2009)

*EXTREME COLD!! WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO?*




Sit by the fire and look outside.  



Sure feel sorry for the wife to have to go to work at 3am though.  I know my furnace will be kicking in though.  My Ultima is a good heater for this house but not that good.  I did check my gas barrel the other day and used a whole 5% since October.  I can live with that.


----------



## brokeburner (Jan 13, 2009)

I took my furnace to the shredder couple of months ago so if the old smoke dragon dont keep up. Its on to shuttin rooms off and blankets over doorways gets mighty cold takin a leak when you gotta do that. ahahaha


----------



## kmdesautelle (Jan 13, 2009)

I am going to use my favorite Hearth.com tip, I will drink lot's of water during John Stewart at 11 p.m. and load the stove during my middle of the night pee breaks.


----------



## Zzyk (Jan 13, 2009)

I just filled the front rack with ironwood for the Summit and some long splits and rounds for the back stove.  I'll be staying up late and running both stoves.


----------



## Rockey (Jan 13, 2009)

My plan is burn. Burn BURN BURN! Burn hot, burn long..it is going to be one he!! of a fire I'm talking scorched earth. Im talking primary burn, secondary burn and I may even go for tertiary burn if the chimbley gets hot enough. I'm gonna masacre this wood I got here. Poop fire and save the beans Yeah who's with me.


----------



## iceman (Jan 13, 2009)

Rockey said:
			
		

> My plan is burn. Burn BURN BURN! Burn hot, burn long..it is going to be one he!! of a fire I'm talking scorched earth. Im talking primary burn, secondary burn and I may even go for tertiary burn if the chimbley gets hot enough. I'm gonna masacre this wood I got here. Poop fire and save the beans Yeah who's with me.


i'll be at work but i am with ya i am gonna run my summit hot not gonna close it down it'll waste wood but who cares!! the therm will be stuck at 750-800


----------



## uptrapper (Jan 13, 2009)

Got 2 weeks worth of wood put up in the basement next to the wood stove so the only time I have to go out is to snow blow and go to work.  I'm so cofident that I called the oil man and told him that no matter how much I beg do not deliver any oil (wouldn't do me any good since I took the boiler out to make space for the wood stove).  I got a big stove and a small house, the only problem I am worried about is if it dosent get cold and I have a full load of wood in the fire box.   It was -18 a couple weeks ago and I was able to get the house to 74 without much problem, I'm not worried at all, havn't used anything but wood to heat the whole year.  The wife and kids are heading down state for the weekend so me and the woodstove will get some quality time to fend off the cold together.  The high tomorrow is 2 and the low is -17 Ha I laugh in the face of the cold.  Bring it on!

Mike


----------



## woodconvert (Jan 14, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> The cold is just starting to come in here. I got a little chilly out pushing snow this morning but not all that bad. In the wind it is nasty but out of the wind it just isn't that bad.



It's 14 and very little wind...what's up with that?. I thought it was supposed to be coming in like a hurricane?.

Ayhow, 14 outside, 78 inside downstairs, 40ft from the stove :coolsmile:...subject to change >:-(


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 14, 2009)

It had dropped to -41F here this morning.  No idea what it was with wind chill.  I get up before the wife so it's my job to resurrect the fire in the morning but having misjudged the coals, I put splits on the coals that were too large and it hadn't taken off well yet when she got up.  The wife was out'n about most of the day so she choked down the fire to preserve the coals.  She gets home before me so she had resurrected the fire but it was still only 70 in the house when I got home.


----------



## woodzilla (Jan 14, 2009)

Step 1- load stove
Step 2- tend stove
Step 3- get in hot tub 
Step 4- repeat as necessary


----------



## Frostbit (Jan 14, 2009)

It appears the cold front that covered Alaska moved south....we've warmed up to plus 10. It was -62 last week in Tok. The interior caught the brunt of it (always do). Minus 31 is all I have seen here yet, and the F400 kept the house at 70-plus without the boiler having to run once. 

This 10 above weather is downright balmy.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 14, 2009)

We're fine with using the boiler to maintain a minimum temperature in the largely unused first floor zones.  We'll keep the Woodstock Fireview nicely stoked and keep our second floor "apartment" nice and cozy.  There is plenty of seasoned wood under cover just outside the back door.  I'll probably close the draperies on the windows after the sun goes down, too.  

We may see below zero at night and highs in the the 10 degree range, but it will be nothing like the deep freeze in Minnesota or North Dakota... too near the Atlantic Ocean for that to happen.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 14, 2009)

:lol: Thanx iceman Iam enjoying this thread. Its keeping me warm. :lol:


----------



## eernest4 (Jan 14, 2009)

a couple of weeks ago, it was getting down to 2 deg above around 5 am. So i hear that it could go down to zero or maybe -2 below later this week.

I brought some extra wood into the basement so that i would have enough.

What I did last cold snap was to run the oil burner (oil fired hot water radiators) for 1 hour in the morning & 1 hour at nite & get the house up to 72 -74 deg & then load up the stove for overnight or all day burn.

Normal to run 4 wood loadings in  24 hours.

I usually wake up to 60 to 67 deg, depending on when i loaded the stove at night & use the oil burner to restore temps (72) to the house. I use the stove to maintain temps so that I can enjoy 12 hours between oil burner runs.

Bear in mind that a wood stove in the basement, is a space heater not capable of heating a 8 room two story house all by itself. It does warm the house & help maintain temps for twice or 3 times as long as just the oil burner by itself.

Because of this, I am able to be very comfortable & only use 1 - 500 gal tank of oil for the entire year.

When I heated with just oil, I would burn 3  on a mild winter or 4 when its cold  - 5oo gal tanks up each heating season.

This year, it looks like I will go the whole winter on less than 1 tank of oil.

I expect a 80 to 85 % savings over just oil heat.

I had used only the wood stove to heat the house up until just before christmas (sept through dec) , then we got that 5 days of 2 deg weather.

So, I bought a tank of oil because the wood stove could only keep just the kitchen & basement comfortable. 
The other 7 rooms of the house were 48 to 60, & after a couple of days of that, I just didn't feel like living  that way.

I had to put a coat on to go into any other room but the kitchen. 
That was ok for when I was younger but not at 60.

So i burn a little oil & enjoy the heat. Still burning wood 24/7

I conside the wood as primary heat & the Oil Burn as cold weather backup. 

Where the wood stove realy shines is sept through dec and march & april where it can easily safe you 2/3 rds of your heating season fuel bill.

Only in jan & feb do you need to run the oil burner, as well as the wood stove, to keep the house bearable.

And every once in a while, when I feel i need a full nights sleep, I set the oil burner to kick in when the stove cools off.

I must say that it is so nice to have a full nights sleep & be warm all night without  the 3 to 5 am stove feeding.

Either the cold will wake me up (too cold to sleep without a ton of blankets) or the dog will wake me up if she gets cold. 

Hard to teach a dog to use blankets.

so some time between 3 to 5 am the oil burner will kick in & keep the house warm until I wake up, turn the ob off & feed the woodstove.


----------



## Jimbob (Jan 14, 2009)

Temp outside is about -30 F
Inside temp is 70F

Stove top temp is down around 400F, lettin her burn down before I stuff it FULL of Poplar and a piece or 2 of Birch.
In the morn, the stove top will be down around 300F, ane the housewill most likely be ~68F
We are a ways outside of WPG, so our temps are usually a bit lower.


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I guess I am the exception to the rule.  This is our 3rd day in a row of 70F+.  Lows are barely dropping into the 40's.  Suffice it to say the stove is sitting idle.  All kinds of temperature records have been shattered around the Bay Area the last couple days.  It just does not feel right not burning in January.

Stay warm everyone.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Jan 14, 2009)

No big deal here. We get this every winter. Haven't used my boiler in 2 years and don't plan to now. The Vigilant can still run us out of the house if I open it up full throttle. I stocked up the wood bin, bought in the White Oak & Sugar Maple (the nightly load will still be burning an hour or two after I get up, I throttle her down good before I go to sleep, lots of blankets on the beds). Just keep feeding the monster, all will be fine. I am glad I gave the stove and chimney a full colonic over the weekend... All tuned up and ready to go.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jan 14, 2009)

I love it!  The guy from NJ says "No big deal, we get it every winter."  No, actually, you don't get what's coming your way every winter.  Wait for it.  You'll see.

My tiny Tribute copes pretty well down to single digits, but if we get what's predicted, double-digit below zero and possibly as low as -20, the boiler will have to help.  The little stove doesn't come close to an overnight burn and I have no heat of any kind on 2nd floor, so I'm going to bring my sleeping bag down and will sleep by the stove if it's just too cold upstairs.

I have the luxury of an enclosed attached woodshed, so I won't have to go out for wood, but I have brought a good supply into my storeroom and onto my enclosed porch so I shouldn't even have to go into the woodshed for a few days.  I wish I had oak, but I've got a good stash of very dry rock maple and a small amount of black birch I've been saving for real cold and expect to use up a lot of it these next few days.

The hourly temp prediction for Wednesday is horrifying-- starting at high 20s in the AM and rapidly dropping to 0 by afternoon, then down from there overnight.

Minus -15 is the lowest I've ever had here, and that was just for one night.  Folks around here still talk about the winter some years ago with -35 for more than a week.  I'd be happy to skip that experience.


----------



## woodconvert (Jan 14, 2009)

myzamboni said:
			
		

> This is our 3rd day in a row of 70F+.



Thinking of the cheapest way to kick your teeth out >:-(  (j/k)

-16F just north of me. I guess it broke some all time lows. Thank goodness there was no wind associated with the cold. Threw in some big overnighters, kept a descent throttle, maintained 600F stove top overnight..dunno what the temp inside the house was but I imagine it dropped 4 degrees when I went out to start my truck


----------



## iceman (Jan 14, 2009)

well people i am dissappointed.... as always its a no go for us..... the storm that was coming weakened went south lost intensity so it will not pull down as much cold air as advertised..  early in the week, and last week we were gonna be at best 0-5 degrees during the day -10- -30 at night now we are gonna be avg 15 as a high the next 4 days.... what a bummer!! we have been here many times before so all that preparing for THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW was for nothing.... i swear it was much colder when i was a kid!!  
ever since they changed the wind chill factor it just doesn't seem cold anymore...  
@@@@it i wanted to push my summit looks like we will have to wait


----------



## jebatty (Jan 14, 2009)

Early Tues morning we bottomed out at -36F, inside was 69F with our 18 year old free-standing stove in the living room, our only heat. The forecast was for -26F. Today the high is forecast for -10F. Tonight forecast is -30F, and Thurs night -27F. All real temps, not windchill.

If you haven't done this, and you will hit -20F or lower, in a small pot bring about 1/2 qt of water to a rapid boil, take it outside, swing the kettle and fling the water far and wide. It will "poof" or explode into a cloud of ice crystal or fine snow. Makes quite a show.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 14, 2009)

jebatty said:
			
		

> Early Tues morning we bottomed out at -36F, inside was 69F with our 18 year old free-standing stove in the living room, our only heat. The forecast was for -26F. Today the high is forecast for -10F. Tonight forecast is -30F, and Thurs night -27F. All real temps, not windchill.
> 
> If you haven't done this, and you will hit -20F or lower, in a small pot bring about 1/2 qt of water to a rapid boil, take it outside, swing the kettle and fling the water far and wide. It will "poof" or explode into a cloud of ice crystal or fine snow. Makes quite a show.



LOL.  I would like to see this, but only if the temps would return to something more friendly an hour later!


----------



## Girl (Jan 14, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> well people i am dissappointed.... as always its a no go for us..... the storm that was coming weakened went south lost intensity so it will not pull down as much cold air as advertised..  early in the week, and last week we were gonna be at best 0-5 degrees during the day -10- -30 at night now we are gonna be avg 15 as a high the next 4 days.... what a bummer!! we have been here many times before so all that preparing for THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW was for nothing.... i swear it was much colder when i was a kid!!
> ever since they changed the wind chill factor it just doesn't seem cold anymore...
> @@@@it i wanted to push my summit looks like we will have to wait



I don't know, it's cold here & getting colder! Still talking -. Right now they say its 16 feels like 1, the wind from the lake makes it colder. I know it's way colder other places!

Anyway, I set the electric heat to 60-65 downstairs, upstairs 55, which i don't think has kicked on, heat rises and keeps the upstairs warm enough. Heater coils plugged in for the pipes. Every room in the house is zoned but I only set 2.
Fire AM, fire PM and we are good.
I also keep the fan at the top of the stairs on all the time, which I think helps.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, 1 night in the books... thankfully my wife had the furnace crankin when I got home last night at 10 so the house was already up to 74. Loaded up as usual but didnt reduce the air as much as i usually do. Got up at 2:30am, had a great thick bed of coals (almost too much). Threw just 4 splits on top. Got up this morning, -12 outside and 68 inside. Sucess! Now only a few more to go.





			
				iceman said:
			
		

> well people i am dissappointed.... as always its a no go for us..... the storm that was coming weakened went south lost intensity so it will not pull down as much cold air as advertised..  early in the week, and last week we were gonna be at best 0-5 degrees during the day -10- -30 at night now we are gonna be avg 15 as a high the next 4 days.... what a bummer!! we have been here many times before so all that preparing for THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW was for nothing.... i swear it was much colder when i was a kid!!
> ever since they changed the wind chill factor it just doesn't seem cold anymore...
> @@@@it i wanted to push my summit looks like we will have to wait



Its funny, because I grew up in springfield, and remember it rarely ever going below zero. Maybe its because its so much colder here so i just fantasize about warmer places, but I remember there never being snow before thanksgiving and hardly ever going below 15* or so, let alone below 0.


----------



## iceman (Jan 14, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> Well, 1 night in the books... thankfully my wife had the furnace crankin when I got home last night at 10 so the house was already up to 74. Loaded up as usual but didnt reduce the air as much as i usually do. Got up at 2:30am, had a great thick bed of coals (almost too much). Threw just 4 splits on top. Got up this morning, -12 outside and 68 inside. Sucess! Now only a few more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats funny! we are like 50-50 for snow before thanksgiving and even at that its usually the week of though
but you are right it hardly ever goes below zero only at night sometimes


----------



## CowboyAndy (Jan 14, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> CowboyAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where I live now, we can count on snow before halloween and we can count on at least a solid week or 2 of not getting above zero at all sometime in jan or feb. I just don't understand why everybody doesnt live in florida...


----------



## dswineford (Jan 14, 2009)

Wed. morn-
!. Got up at 2 am it was -8 outside and thru a log on fire
2. got up at 5 am it was -11 outside and loaded stove up. 73* inside
3. left for work at 5:45 -9

Problem is now there is no wind, but the next 2 days the wind is gonna pick up to 20-30mph with temps about what we got now.


----------



## eba1225 (Jan 14, 2009)

Will do what I always do:
Load....Burn....Load....Burn

The stove will keep the living area of the house toasty, the furnace will suppplement the rest of the house.

Also will stay inside and won't lick any metal poles that are outside.


----------



## ashpanannie (Jan 14, 2009)

I am allowing such a thick and hot bed of ember coals and side ash insulation that my wood begins to incinerate as I am loading it, and this is at less than quarter draft.  Poplar will make a decent bed of flaming chunks, and then top it off with good, long-burning white oak.

The oil furnace has not had to kick in more than a handful of brief times thus far this winter, and it is set to come on at 68 degrees.  The average house temp is staying about 72 to 74 degrees with the wood burning 24/7.  I am a light sleeper who checks the stove several times in the night to add wood if necessary.

Our coldest temps of the season are coming on us tonight and for the next few days.  We'll have minus 14, but that is not nearly as cold as others posting are getting.  BRRrrrr.....


----------



## zzr7ky (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi - 

I also burn better, denser wood to maximize heat output.  If I let it burn down low, I'll add smaller splits to the bottom to encourage a quicker light off.  

Dryer, denser wood, and more of it is about all I do different when it's very cold.  A bigger stove would help.  The Resolute Acclaim is just big enough.  There is magic in a 3.0 cubic foot capacity.

All the best,
Mike


----------



## drlbuilder (Jan 14, 2009)

ashpanannie,-14? Where are you located? Ihave a place in Oak Hill,hope the renters keep the pipes warm.  Don


----------



## timfromohio (Jan 14, 2009)

Brought in extra wood to the garage.  Keep both stoves (PE Pacific Insert and Napolean 1150P) cooking.  Thermostat set at 62F.  Hopefully, if I get up in the night to feeds the stoves (which I normally don't ) it wont' kick on.  Here in NEOhio we are supposed to have single digit highs Thursday and Friday and negative number lows at night, without the windchill.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 14, 2009)

We are headed for our coldest temps in twelve years Around zero. Usually my problem is keeping the 30 from overheating the place with the night burn. I think that will swing the other direction for a few days. We shall see.


----------



## Henz (Jan 14, 2009)

we are looking at -20 degrees (not to include windchill) here for the next three nights. Today I am heading to my local hardware store to pick up a ceramic space heater to run in my basement so my pipes dont freeze. that is one thing about running a woodstove 24/7, my furnace doesnt kick on much and therefore my basement gets cold.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 14, 2009)

I think our forecast comes out of Traverse City. Seems to be wrong more often than not.
Called for a couple degs. below 0 last couple days, but when I get up at 6:30-7:00 it's been about -15. 
My old Ashley loves wood, so no real overnight burns for me. I can usually have some embers to relight in the am, but the house gets down to below 60 most mornings when it gets below about 15 outside. No real usable heat coming off the stove.
This years wood is in the front yard with 2/3 cord by the front door, and was hoping that (the 2/3 )would get me through Jan., but it's going pretty fast with all this cold. I'll just keep feeding the beast, I can keep the house above 75 if I want. Takes a little while in the am to warm up the house though. I hate getting up in the wee ours to go wee or feed the stove, but did it a couple nights ago @ 4:30 when I just couldn't sleep. Stove was still @ 350,  but I think fading fast.
This is our 3rd year and finally have mostly dry stuff to burn. Saving my butt right now. Turned off the furnace at the end of '06-'07 season, but the furnace (92%) in the dog kennel in the pole barn runs nat. gas, so the bill is still too high for my liking. Can't let the doggies freeze though. :coolsmile:


----------



## mranum (Jan 14, 2009)

I see around here some school districts already called off school due to the expected cold.


----------



## Henz (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, as the afternoon waynes on, peoples fires are getting hotter! Luckily my wife is home today keeping the stove going..Unfortunatly my guess is I ahve jsut enough wood to get me through February..I will have to deal with March's weather..Maybe I will make it, still havent been able to exactly figure out how much wood I need in any given year..This year I ahd 4 full cord..I am down to 2 now I would say left, maybe even less. Oh well, luckily oil is cheap this year! good luck to everyone over the next couple of fridgid days/nights!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 14, 2009)

With the woodstove at 500-600 degrees and full blower, the oil furnace running non-stop, and two electric space heaters, we're able to hold steady at about 63. :down:


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2009)

Friday evening looks like when New England will be in the deepest freeze. Put on the long johns.


----------



## Henz (Jan 14, 2009)

tell me your joking!


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2009)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Friday evening looks like when New England will be in the deepest freeze. Put on the long johns.


----------



## struggle (Jan 14, 2009)

Chettt said:
			
		

> Everyone in this forum needs to go get their mail wearing just shorts and a tee shirt, taking there time about it so all the nonburners get a good view of it.



I do this all the time and it is so funny the reaction from the neighbors. Well I just wanted to cool off I tell them. I went to our local Casey's to get some milk on my bike so as to avoid starting a car and driving it one mile and shutting it off and someone was like what are you doing? I told them it is like 80+ degrees in my house so I wanted some fresh air. 

Right now the temp is at 0F and calling for a low of -21 tonight but I think it is going to go lower as they keep dropping the temp as the days goes on. 

I have a fire going in the upstairs Kozy Heat #234 and the Mansfield in the basement.  When I run both units at the same time I really stretch out the reloads on the Mansfield  to just keep the basement nice and toasty and the upstairs I will run a little harder so that when we go to bed the temp up there will be around 85. This way the residual heat from the basement will waft its way up through the night.

Tomorrow high of -3F

It is not unusual for us to see _20 around here but it is clear it is going to be a lot colder than that for some of you.  :ahhh:


----------



## burntime (Jan 14, 2009)

-14 tonight and -17 tomorrow night.  That is before the windchills.  Schools are definitely closing.  Guess the gas and oil companies are making their dividends this next few days.


----------



## struggle (Jan 14, 2009)

Is this real they close the schools with weather at -15 degrees... jeesh time to toughen them kids and facality up. We have never had a closed day of school for weather like that and our school bus fleet is mostly diesels as well.


----------



## iceman (Jan 14, 2009)

well i was off today and have been feeding her a couple of splits at a time with air open more and i am ok still in a heatwave though as it got up to 18 today!!
i am dying for that cold to come tonight to push this baby 
tomorrows high will be 10-16 oh well not the minus stuff i was hoping for...  so long DAY AFTER TOMORROW we missed you again


----------



## Henz (Jan 14, 2009)

They have only closed school once here due to extreme cold. cant have those walkers walk in that stuff I guess


----------



## burntime (Jan 14, 2009)

Its not that bad here really, I think 1 time every few years it happens.  Schools here also rarely close for snow...we need 12 plus inches to even consider it!


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 14, 2009)

I will keep doing what I do normally feed the wood stove or be cold. There is no other source of heat in my house


----------



## RAY_PA (Jan 14, 2009)

holy crap, kenny!


----------



## Todd (Jan 14, 2009)

struggle said:
			
		

> Is this real they close the schools with weather at -15 degrees... jeesh time to toughen them kids and facality up. We have never had a closed day of school for weather like that and our school bus fleet is mostly diesels as well.



Around here they close schools when the temp or wind chill hits -30. Never did that when I was in school.


----------



## iceman (Jan 14, 2009)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> They have only closed school once here due to extreme cold. cant have those walkers walk in that stuff I guess



its a liability for the schools thats why they do god forbid a bus doesn't in the morning or all the buses take longer and then kids waiting an extra 30 for the bus gets frostbitten=== lawsuit...  it happened here about 8 yrs ago windchill was like -30 outta 400 buses like 170 didn't start kids got stranded frostbitten and so forth= big mess on top of that a couple of boilers broke/froze or something they were down 170 buses and had to send home 2 schools!  they called in the public trans to help but it was a mess!!
thats in turn screwed up schedules to take kids home in the afternoon ...now when it get colds like this they shut down or at least delay them 2 hrs....


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jan 14, 2009)

I fired up the furnace(1954-original to the house) and set it to 60. Load in the am to bring temp in house up to 70. Load in afternoon, to get house 
temp up. I like it around 68, but the stove puts out way too much heat for that. House is 75 right now, load at 8 pm, load at 11 pm,
and by 7 am the house will drop to about 65. Miss the 11 pm load, and the furnace will come on. I find more value in sleeping  the night than 
having the furnace run from about 3 am to 7 am.


----------



## Jim41 (Jan 14, 2009)

My regency insert is really throwing out some serious heat. The living room on the first floor , the room furthest away from the insert was 72 last night at bedtime. The den where the insert is located was in the 80's.  The first floor is 1200 sq. ft.  Second floor is comfy at 60-62 Good for sleeping. I couldn't be happier with this addition to our home. I have alot of trees down from the ice storm back on 12/2/08 that will keep me busy this spring.  Free wood!  Stay warm everyone.....Jim


----------



## northwinds (Jan 14, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> struggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here.  School will be closed tomorrow.  Forecast now is for -21 below low tomorrow and -22 below low for Friday.
I'm hoping the wind chill is not as bad on Friday; otherwise, my kids will be off school for five days including Martin Luther
King's Day.


----------



## Northeaster1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Was up in Goose Bay, Labrador last January.  They close their primary / elementary schools when it hits -45C = - 49F, and the high school closes at -55C = -67(including windchill).  They closed both for most of the week I was there.


----------



## struggle (Jan 15, 2009)

northwinds said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is odd about this is we have -30 degree wind chills and think nothing of it, but they will close school on days we only get 4" of snow so go figure. We right now have -6 and wind chill of -28 so it is only going to be worse come tomorrow when we wake to -21.


----------



## stejus (Jan 15, 2009)

First time I'll have to use my FHW Oil heat on a schedule since installing the stove. I have programmable thermostats from before the stove. I set them to come on twice a day for a 10 minute cycle. This should keep them from freezing. I also store enough wood on my covered deck for Sun through Sat. I just went out a loaded up the wheelbarrel and it's in the basement just in case I use more than the normal weekly amount before Saturday arrives. 

Enjoy the flame!


----------



## bren582 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish I could do it on the insert alone.. I will certainly give it the old college try and no doubt burn a good amount of my seasoned stash..


----------



## ashpanannie (Jan 15, 2009)

builder said:
			
		

> ashpanannie,-14? Where are you located? Ihave a place in Oak Hill,hope the renters keep the pipes warm.  Don




Hello builder!

I am about 30 miles from Oak Hill over in Nicholas.  Yes, the temp here is going to be hitting that minus 14 to minus 16 mark the next few nights.  You might want to call your renters and tell them to leave a faucet drip a bit!  Good luck!


----------



## Valhalla (Jan 15, 2009)

We have seen this weather in the past. Burn 24 hours a day, with the oil fired W-M burner and DHW running in standby as usual.

Using good judgement and some common sense, we will prevail. We have all practiced for this time. The current temp is:

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=12852

Keep warm.


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 15, 2009)

*Never did that when I was in school.*
This could be a whole new topic in itself. Keep it humorous or it would become too depressing.


----------



## FORCE FAB (Jan 15, 2009)

Im glad i have a small house(JUST UNDER 1000SQ)And my stove is right in the middle,on a normal nite like tonite (23 degrees) im at 80 degrees throughout the house keeping the fire pretty low.....Its supposed to get 0 here on friday,just gotta keep an eye on the crawlspace under my kitchen.......Got a remote temp sensor down there...First year in this house without running the heater yet!


----------



## LeonMSPT (Jan 15, 2009)

Oil burner was running this evening when I got home from work. Threw some newspaper and kindling, with three big logs, into the wood boiler, struck a match and turned on the combustion blower. Then I went upstairs to the living room, cleaned the ash pan and did the same thing to the insert...  two wood fire night tonight. My apartment was down to 55 when I got home...  it's now 73 in the bedroom on the far rear end of the house, and 85 in the living room. 

Wood boiler is cranking at 185 degrees, and seems to hold a fire much, much, longer with the barometric damper installed... will be borrowing a draft gauge and "setting" it officially this coming weekend. For now, it's just all the way to the minimum and seems to be working fine. No smell, no smoke, no more huffing and puffing. Comes up to temperature faster and recovers faster. 

I like it... 

Only 5 below or so here tonight. "This aint my first rodeo...."  Happens every year. This year is the first time I have had to sit here listening to an oil burner run all darned night trying to keep the apartments upstairs warm. 

Set alarm for 1:30, get up, drink some water, bathroom, wood, back to bed.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 15, 2009)

My gas furnace kicks in every morning after the wood burns down to coals.  Beats waking up to a cold house and it's better on the house and furniture to keep the temps stable.  The furnace is also what the humidifier runs on.  For about $2 a day, it's a small price to pay to keep the wife happy.

As for closing schools these days, waddup widdat?  I had a walk a mile every day to catch the bus in all kinds of weather.  Didn't have a shelter to wait in either.


----------



## dvellone (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got -1 right now and 78 at my first floor. Supposed to go to around -15 tonight. I'll load the castine before bed time and by 6am it'll be somewhere around 65. I'm loving this stove.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 15, 2009)

> As for closing schools these days, waddup widdat?  I had a walk a mile every day to catch the bus in all kinds of weather.  Didn't have a shelter to wait in either.



You forgot to mention it was both ways uphill in your bare feet.


----------



## Malatesta (Jan 15, 2009)

Well thursday and Friday its suposed to be as low as 6 degree's . I'll bring up extra wood for the week. I can keep the fisrt floor around 74 and upstairs at 65.

The oil furnace will come on 2-3 times after the fire dies out . Then I'll fire up the stove at 7 am just like every morning !


----------



## lexybird (Jan 15, 2009)

zero outside now ,but around 80 in the house ...when i wake it will be in mid 70's  ,no oil  propane or gas all wood furnace so bring on the cold ,im not scared


----------



## mike1234 (Jan 15, 2009)

80?? I'd have to open a window!  
I looked for a smiley with sweat dripping off it, but couldn't find one.


----------



## Prada (Jan 15, 2009)

It's -1F out on the front porch thermometer right now. Suppose to get a lot colder tomorrow and Friday. Stove room 82F with the window open lol
The bedrooms are aprox 65F
Almost 3000sq ft ranch home and my Buck (non cat) is being it's normal self. Loves to eat wood but pumps out the heat like a beast even with the air at about 1/4 out. Burn times aren't good no matter which strategy I use when reloading. Oh well, I like tending the fire anyhow. Our propane furnace has not come on since we bought our stove last winter. I want to add a small light outside the big family room (stove room) windows so I can watch the snow fall while sitting in front of the stove at night time. Out here in the woods it's just too dark to see anything out those windows after dark.
I guess I just love the magic of it all.......


----------



## tnroadkill (Jan 15, 2009)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> > As for closing schools these days, waddup widdat?  I had a walk a mile every day to catch the bus in all kinds of weather.  Didn't have a shelter to wait in either.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention it was both ways uphill in your bare feet.



bare footed with barb wire wrapped around feet for better traction


----------



## willisl64 (Jan 15, 2009)

1:30am it is  minus 12 outside and 71 in the kitchen.  Heating 100% with an old airtight non epa stove, feeding it red oak that came down in early 08 ice storm.  Just up to stoke the fire, waiting for the stove temps on the smoke dragon to stabilize to head off to bed.  Hoping like crazy that my semi doesn't gel up on today's run to Norfolk, Ne.


----------



## iceman (Jan 15, 2009)

well its 6am gotta go to work house is clinging to 70..... don't think it will make it today without help from the furnace since i won't be here to keep it up
my themp outside is 4 ..... gotta put more insulation ... i can feel cold air getting sucked through my vents in the ceiling


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 15, 2009)

tnroadkill said:
			
		

> north of 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And carrying my younger sister.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 15, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> My gas furnace kicks in every morning after the wood burns down to coals.  Beats waking up to a cold house and it's better on the house and furniture to keep the temps stable.  The furnace is also what the humidifier runs on.  For about $2 a day, it's a small price to pay to keep the wife happy.



I've got my gas furnace set at 62, and it didn't kick on last night.  We had a low of -18.  However, I did put my $2 in the furnace a few minutes ago
to take the chill off, give the stove a head start, and make the woman happy. It's cheaper than a pint of IPA at the tavern, and I don't think twice
about getting one of those.  No guilt.  Maybe a little...the furnace, not the pint.


----------



## moshiersr (Jan 15, 2009)

So far were making out very well.. 

The stove has been cranking pretty hard the last two days, The house is staying around 70 with a 2:00am stove feeding.

The only extra heat we ended up adding was an electric radiator for our bedroom and bathroom. 

Heck, the house is warmer now than it has been all winter cause I've actually been working to keep it warm! It was 0 this morning, supposed to get to 8 today, and -9 tonight. Well see how warm the house is when I get home around 4.... hmm.


----------



## Henz (Jan 15, 2009)

we are doing well too, cant imagine not haveing a woodstove though. I left this morning at 7:15, the stove was loaded at 6:20 and as I walked out the door it was 74 in the house. I did leave the furnace set higher at 67 degrees with a  swing of 2 so with -7 this am and only calling for a high of 5 degrees today I figure that the furnace will kick on around 3pm for my house.


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep...cold as heck!
Bad time of year to:

A) Get a new puppy! 





As a note puppies don't like cold, there poor little bellies drag. Ever see a dog terd freeze before it leaves the pup?....ugly scene.
Look she likes the Wood Stove already!




B) Renovate the house! As the rebuild from the flood continues important things like heat for the new basement kinda become paramount. It radiant floor heat should be complete tonight!
Oh by the way...no sleep walking at the tree house...that first step is a doozy!





At least the front has steps.





Breaking records here in Iowa. Last I heard temps were around -32.


----------



## pistonslap (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate it. I had a hip replacement in June and didn't get  all my wood in for the season. I've been out of wood for a few weeks and at single digits outside  my gas furnace runs all the time. Thank God I insulated my attic floor and upstairs walls in the fall.


----------



## Todd (Jan 15, 2009)

With all this cold weather people are starting to realize the manufactures sq ft heating numbers are way off. I predict many upgrades next year.


----------



## Zzyk (Jan 15, 2009)

This is the weather where the new stove just can't keep up.  It's amazing how much more heat the old stove in the back will put out.  Granted it gobbles wood and won't sustain a burn for more than a couple hours, but when you need the big heat it comes through.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't speak about the newer stoves, since I don't have one..................yet. ;-) 
Went to bed at 10:30, woke this morning at 2:30, hot coals in stove, put in some kindling and 4 big splits. Woke this morning @ 7:30 to living room at 59 and probe therm in front window showing -24. New record for me in this house. Went out to kennel to check on dogs, (ceiling insul. @ R38 and walls @ R19) and the doggone (pun?) furnace was running every five mins. or less. I DO NOT want to see that bill.
Living room is just now @70. Everyone still home has robes and blankets on. ME, longies. HEHE :coolsmile: 
Oh, wait...........time to add some splits. Need...............more..........wood, aaaaarrrrgggg.
Dave


----------



## FireWalker (Jan 15, 2009)

I have no more doubts about this stove. We had 14 below this morning, I loaded 8 medium to large splits last night at 11 and at 7 this morning I had a 3" thick coal bed that would have provided enough heat to maintain 72 inside until noon! This stove loves the cold weather! Anyway, I loaded her back up and I left the house this morning, can't wait to see how it did today. We have never in 12 years of burning wood been this comfortable.


----------



## ccwhite (Jan 15, 2009)

Cold Schmold!  I'm set. Just gonna through another log or 2 on the fire.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/31660/


----------



## Frostbit (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys stay warm, the cold front will pass.

I'm in a T-shirt today. Plus 20 degrees here in the Arctic. Go figure.


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 15, 2009)

pistonslap said:
			
		

> I hate it. I had a hip replacement in June and didn't get  all my wood in for the season. I've been out of wood for a few weeks and at single digits outside  my gas furnace runs all the time. Thank God I insulated my attic floor and upstairs walls in the fall.


Anybody in PA who would be willing to haul a few wheelbarrow loads for a fellow? Now's the time boys.


----------



## pistonslap (Jan 15, 2009)

granpajohn said:
			
		

> pistonslap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate the thought, I'm all healed up and will be cutting and splitting some high and dry oak this weekend. Still a reasonably young guy(54). Pure laziness in the spring was the problem.


----------



## stihl044 (Jan 15, 2009)

-40 outside this morning, without the wind, which was minimal.  Oil boiler kicked on around 5 this morning, had thermostat set at 50, then I got up and reloaded the stove Quad 2100.  Stove is too small in this part of the world with an old, drafty house, but I realized this too late, oh well, it still helps a lot.  It was 62 in the house when I left for work, and boiler only ran once last night.  I think we might hit -15 for a high today, -12 yesterday for a high.  Might be above 0 tomorrow, break out the shorts, maybe some volleyball.  Keep warm.


----------



## bigguy0602 (Jan 15, 2009)

Most likely going to be in the minus numbers here in NE Pennsylvania tonight.  I have the oil furnace set on 60 and it hasn't come on yet this winter.  Most likely won't tonight either.  I'll just keep feeding wood on the fire and see what happens.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 15, 2009)

I know 8 degrees is down right warm right now for a lot of you but we just ain't programmed for that stuff here. Looks like I put on the body armor and fight the outside cat into the laundry room for the next couple of nights. I am going to run half loads in the 30 and reload in the middle of the night instead of waiting for it to cruise down with a massive load of coals in it.


----------



## ozarkjeep (Jan 15, 2009)

Gas central heat will be running some, and Ill be short cycling the wood burning insert, never letting the top get cooler than 400 likely.

that will likely require me to reload around midnight or 1 am ( I stay up late all the time anyway) and again at 5 am or so.

that way the house will be warm for the kiddos to get up and shower, and they like to dry off in front of the fire on school mornings.

expected temp of ZERO tonight here in NorthWest Arkansas.

wow.

Im having a harder time keeping the chickens water thawed out, than keeping my house warm.


----------



## struggle (Jan 15, 2009)

Last night we set I think a local record low of something like -26 or lower. We have lived her for 11 years and this is the coldest I can ever recall it being. Only a high of -4 today. 

I last loaded the upstairs fire at around midnight and an about an hour before that the wood stove and it was 74 upstairs this morning. So we did good. -13 below tonight.  


I rode my bicycle down to the Post office to check the P.O. box and at -11 my nose started to burn by the time I got there (1/2 mile from house). I try not to start vehicles to drive them in such short distances even more so when so cold.

My neighbor said his Ford F150 (2008) barely started this morning and his display showed -28.  The sensor for my temperature thingy is attached to our siding so I guess it could read a degree or two warmer.


----------



## iceman (Jan 15, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> well its 6am gotta go to work house is clinging to 70..... don't think it will make it today without help from the furnace since i won't be here to keep it up
> my themp outside is 4 ..... gotta put more insulation ... i can feel cold air getting sucked through my vents in the ceiling



came home at 445pm   house is 70 downstairs 68 up  WAOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
but i think the therm is set at 68 upstairs???? gotta check


----------



## michaelthomas (Jan 16, 2009)

It is -1 right now and the house is 78 downstairs and 62 upstairs.  I have had the "30" going 24-7 for the past week and the resolute has had 2Am feedings to keep it going through the night.  It was around 62 downstairs this morning and 59 upstairs.  It is supposed to be -10 tonight.  Up north they are talking -20 to -30 tonight.  It is Maine and it is winter so I am not all that suprised that it is cold out?  I think I would be more worried if it was 50 out right now


----------



## Mrs-GVA (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmmmm.....how do we handle the cold......keep the furnace's set at 73.....then get home from work....and yup,flip the switch on the gas fireplace.....LIFE IS GOOD! ;-)


----------



## lexybird (Jan 16, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> We are headed for our coldest temps in twelve years Around zero. Usually my problem is keeping the 30 from overheating the place with the night burn. I think that will swing the other direction for a few days. We shall see.




...dont tell that to Al Gore


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Jan 16, 2009)

Unity, NH
High today was 12, low last night -6.5, outside now is -5 :very light wind
Downstairs is 77, main floor is 71
Only using OWB, no Lopi


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 16, 2009)

Mrs-GVA said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....how do we handle the cold......keep the furnace's set at 73.....then get home from work....and yup,flip the switch on the gas fireplace.....LIFE IS GOOD! ;-)



Hey! What happened to pellets being the best thing going?

They got ya saying "yawl" down there yet?  :lol:


----------



## blkshadowsabre (Jan 16, 2009)

I was told my wood fireplce wasnt goin to be installed till monday,tonight below zero temps is frustrating I GUESS I will have to wait.I cant wait till I get an install.ARGHHHHHH!!


----------



## brooktrout (Jan 16, 2009)

What am I going to do? Burn more wood!


----------



## conibear (Jan 16, 2009)

Some of you  are surprised at this?
 What did you expect sunny and 70? 
It's the middle of January, one of if not the coldest month of the year, and you're bitching about it being cold? 

Read a science book, because you sound like a bunch of ????????

g w


----------



## bsruther (Jan 16, 2009)

It's -3° here at the moment and the house is warm and comfortable. The furnace has been off for two weeks.
I'm plowin' through the firewood though.


----------



## Scamp (Jan 16, 2009)

My poor Encore is forlorn - no fire this evening.  Living room was 72 with no fire.  Not cold enough to bother.  By morning the house should be 55 to 58.  Oh boy!  Time for a fire!!  Wish I could have just a bit of the cold I'm reading about on here.  Just a little bit, for maybe two nights...


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2009)

pistonslap said:
			
		

> I hate it. I had a hip replacement in June and didn't get  all my wood in for the season. I've been out of wood for a few weeks and at single digits outside  my gas furnace runs all the time. Thank God I insulated my attic floor and upstairs walls in the fall.



Way to go ps. Regardless of how you're heating, you're saving.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 16, 2009)

conibear said:
			
		

> Some of you  are surprised at this?
> What did you expect sunny and 70?
> It's the middle of January, one of if not the coldest month of the year, and you're bitching about it being cold?
> 
> ...



Nice second POST.  Afraid to see your 1st.  UHHHH   Welcome to the freindly Hearth.


----------



## struggle (Jan 16, 2009)

conibear said:
			
		

> Some of you  are surprised at this?
> What did you expect sunny and 70?
> It's the middle of January, one of if not the coldest month of the year, and you're bitching about it being cold?
> 
> ...



I am not really sure how to take this line of crap. For the most part I am hoping it is sarcasm but if not you are really up for a fight of a life time on this site making a comment like this. For the most part all of us on this board contribute to it for the pleasure of heating solely on wood heat to maintain a certain level of independence that is now days mostly impossible to do by the larger portion of the public and with that we take a great deal of pride and in the effort of everyone that shares this experience with us as well. 

Yeah we know it is cold outside that is why we heat with wood. If it were not for the cold this site most likely would be filled by a how to dance in a grass skirt in Hawaii or something.

And for the record it is currently -19 F outside and 80 degrees in my hallway and my furnace is switched off :lol:


----------



## Prada (Jan 16, 2009)

It's -9 right now here in southeastern Ohio with a wind chill of -28 and the furnace hasn't come on at all. The stove room is close to 80 with the window open just a little bit now to keep it comfortable......the bedrooms at the far end of the house are maintaining mid to high 60's. Loving it.......lol 
Yep, this is what's it's all about.  ;-)


----------



## 11 Bravo (Jan 16, 2009)

I wish I had brought more wood up to the front covered porch this fall after it had dried. I am really goin through it..........It's a balmy -2 now at 0400 hrs here, compared to -18 last night.........just throw another log on the fire and crack another Sam Adams...............


----------



## rcollman (Jan 16, 2009)

Yawn,
Last night at 10:30 PM was -21 and I filled up my firebox.  Another morning in paradice, still seeking gold stars, I got up to  start the cars.   Glad I got up.  4:30  AM it was -26 and now -28 at 5 AM.  My boiler had reached 175 and shut off.  Yet my house temp said 56 and was calling for heat to reach 61 (all things are relative, it is warmer upstairs).

Humm, I went to my box fan and turned it up to high and pointed it at a standing radiator and told the boiler I wanted 190 degrees.   I am guessing my furnace is sized right, I just don't have enough ways to get those BTU's out into my living room when it gets this cold.  Nothing new.  In a couple of minutes house will start calling for a balmy 65 degrees.

Good news is that both cars started, mine just barely.  Where is that cup of coffee.  Ooops the alarm is going off, 15 mintues and I should check on the cars.   The usual early riser just got up.  Yawn

Keep warm.


----------



## ccwhite (Jan 16, 2009)

Fired last night at about 10:30 outside temp was 0. I don't know how low the temp dipped overnight. Got up at 8:00am temp outside is -7 and inside the temp is holding a steady 72. That's right where I keep the thermostat set. Heat pump has been shut off for weeks now. May get colder tonight .... guess I'll throw on one more log.

PS: Conibear, welcome to the forum. BE NICE. Tell us about yourself. Lots of nice people on here and we are all here just to talk. If ya don't like the subject or conversation there are plenty of others to choose from. Hopefully you were just trying to be cute.


----------



## MishMouse (Jan 16, 2009)

Last night it got to -36, currently we warmed up to -33.
The -36 was so far this seasons low.
This year has so far been more of a normal winter as for snow, for cold we are running around 10 degrees below the norm.


----------



## Henz (Jan 16, 2009)

well, other than a few frozen waterlines we made out well. One more night of this stuff. Had -18 this morning!


----------



## jebatty (Jan 16, 2009)

Hit -36F early a.m. today, again. Same thing early Monday morning. House was only 66F this morning, though, rather that 69F on Monday, so only a 102F temp difference night!


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2009)

N of 60 - you can have your weather back now.  I'm done with it. -33F at the house this morning.  Closest airport at -36F.  Running the cast iron beast full tilt.

Conibear - I can only hope that it will take another 2 years for you to post something like above.  The weather that much of the country is seeing IS unusually cold, so yeah, it warrants some complaint.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 16, 2009)

The worst of it seems to be over in the Upper Midwest.  1 degree and balmy in south-central Wisconsin.
We've got freezing drizzle expected tomorrow.  If it wasn't for the weather, we'd have to complain about
religion and politics.


----------



## iceman (Jan 16, 2009)

well finally got some of that cold air this morning broke todays record with reports of -13 to -18 in western mass
man did that feel good to breathe in!!  woke up and the house was still at 70 therm set to 66 so my summit is doing its thing...   i filled up at 1030last night before i went to bed house was at 74 but outside temp was single digits ... came home from work today house was 69 not bad since i shut my LOVELY SUMMIT down at 630 am and came home at 5pm   not bad not bad... 12 hr burns sre common with summits!!  ( i reloaded at 515am and shut air down completely around 630)
gotta do it again all over tonight as we are expected to hit the same lows

off topic but i wish pe would enamel the summit like the hampton hi300 that would then be the "ultimate summit"


----------



## EDGE (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, of course, those of us who live up in the colder, less populated, parts are accustomed to a mite of frigidity. We're acclimated, as they say. The cold just doesn't bother us. Hardly at all. We actually enjoy it.
Here's what I do whenever it is below -30. When I need to go out to yellow up the snow, I take off my shirt (though I'll admit that I do always keep my ear-flaps down if it is windy), and then I shout "OK, you damn muh-muh-mosquitoes Hu-hu-here's your ch-ch-chance Cu-cu-come and guh-guh-get it" Then I run back in before they can find me.
This always gives me a chuckle.


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL  That's a funny thought.


----------



## fossil (Jan 17, 2009)

conibear said:
			
		

> Some of you  are surprised at this?
> What did you expect sunny and 70?
> It's the middle of January, one of if not the coldest month of the year, and you're bitching about it being cold?
> Read a science book, because you sound like a bunch of ????????



I seriously doubt that any of us ????????'s don't realize that it's January, or that January is typically one of the coldest months of the year (of course that depends on just where you live).  What you seem to be oblivious to is the fact that a good portion of the country is experiencing record low temperatures _well below _the historically expected normals for this, or any other time of the year, perhaps lower temperatures than they've ever lived through before.  When that happens, people feel it...big time.  Out here in Oregon, I'm lucky to be experiencing unseasonably mild temperatures right now, but we've been below zero this season, and I'm sure we'll go back down there before it's over.  In any case, when someone who lives in an area which is accustomed to January low temperatures in, say, the teens or single digits comes here posting about what it's like to be seeing -30 degrees, I, for one, would have to say that "bitching about the cold" is about the last phrase I'd use to describe their postings here.  Welcome to the forums, conibear.  Stay warm all, hope it's starting to warm back up for y'all.  Rick


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 17, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> N of 60 - you can have your weather back now. I'm done with it. -33F at the house this morning. Closest airport at -36F. Running the cast iron beast full tilt.



Ya know whats funny about this Jags. We are above freezing right now. 34f :lol: But yes I would trade this wet sloppy mess with ya in a minute.
Keep warm.


----------



## gibson (Jan 17, 2009)

Had to reload the wood rack last night.  So made 5 trips with the wheelbarrow last night out to the woodpile and back.  0*F with no wind.  I have to say, it was cold, but invigorating.  You definitely want to hustle, for sure.  The Jotul did well with the cold weather.  70* and an eight hour burn last night.


----------



## pen (Jan 17, 2009)

carl spackler said:
			
		

> Had to reload the wood rack last night.  So made 5 trips with the wheelbarrow last night out to the woodpile and back.  0*F with no wind.  I have to say, it was cold, but invigorating.  You definitely want to hustle, for sure.  The Jotul did well with the cold weather.  70* and an eight hour burn last night.



Just did the same with mine.  No record low here but about our "average lowest low" if that makes sense.

Luckily, the wind isn't bad just like you are experiencing.  Only problem is the nose hair freezing.  Without the wind and keeping moving, it is livable for the time being.

Even without it being a record, it is the coldest weather we've seen here in about 3 years.  Was -11 last night and will be in that neighborhood for me again tonight.

I cannot even imagine the -30 to -40 that some of you are seeing.  I am no stranger to cold but that is just @#%#! ridiculous!

pen


----------



## relax (Jan 17, 2009)

well hellow all you that have managed to make it  throu this cold snap... im staying warm with my heritage/// still waiting for my new mansfield exchange to show up///i guess im just hoping it will give me a little more sleep time between reloads..its been colder than a well diggers ????.hear and i think i wouldn't mind seening a few skeets.to remind me of thje hot weather  to come... wow how about that globel warming.....have a crown and  warm up...ZZZim


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2009)

This is our third evening in a row that is too warm to bother with a fire.  I keep reading this thread just to get a feel for real winter.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jan 17, 2009)

12 deg F here last night and we expect 7 deg tonight. That's considered 'fairly cold' for my area. Much worse just to the north of here. The wood stove is eating a little more fuel, but is holding up pretty well to the extra demand. I allowed the oil boiler to run when the downstairs unheated areas got down to 50 deg. Haven't used it much at all this season, up to now.

It's about 78 in the living room. It's 74 in the kitchen and dining room, and 70-72 in the bedrooms. The outside temperature is 10 right now. That's a 68 deg differential. My 1960 house is poor to fair in the insulation department. I've been slowly working on upgrading it. Still has a few single glaze windows. I'll get there eventually. Recent work has been devoted to beefing up the attic insulation.

My first full year of wood burning looks to be a complete success so far. Wood supply is holding up well. Definitely worth all the hard work. I've learned a lot in this forum- thanks for all the good info.


----------



## DavidV (Jan 17, 2009)

I will laugh at all the people I know who are bitching about he cold.  it is 3 degrees outside right now.   Was 19 last night when we left to go to the Gym. (We really know how to livie it up on a friday night).  We got home almost 5 hours later (threw some shopping and dinner in there.) and the house was 64 degrees.  was 62 by the time I loaded the stove and got the fire going....so I kicked on the furnace.  Burned some natural gas.  I figured an hour or less of the furnace running and the whole house is warm and then the stove doesn't have to struggle.  IT was 71 in no time.  I returned the thermostat to my previous program and the stove kept the place warm till abot 5:30 when it is programmed to kick in and raise the temp.  I have it set for 62 at night and 66 in the morning.  When I heard the furnace kick on (actually just hear the wind rushing thru the vents) I got up and loaded the stove up.  We still have 2 cords of dry seasoned wood.  I think that will get us thru February. If I gather and restack the the dregs from a couple other low piles I will probably be able to burn thru mid march. 

So the short answer is I'll stay warm.  Kick the furnace on when needed and keep a fire in the stove at all times.

As a side note....I saw a woman in Target with 2 of those oil filled radiator looking heaters in her cart.  Even in the store she looked cold.   You have to do what you have to do.  IT's odd to me though.  Virginia has had mild winters for the last couple years but before that we had some REALLY cold , icey winters.  So it isn't at all unusual for us.  Yet people act like they've never heard of winter.


----------



## Steve Z (Jan 17, 2009)

This is what I'm doing.  Keep the old Glenwood on Biscuits or better!


----------



## JBinKC (Jan 17, 2009)

My stove didn't quite make it- The firewood I used could at best only generate a 500 F stove top temp max, just had a too big of buildup of coals and have too many heat sinks like multiple picture windows and A/C units in a house built as a summer cottage and I didn't feel up to making another meal cooked outdoors in a camp dutch oven with the excess coals.- so I had to use supplemental heating for about 12 hours. 

I was fortunate there wasn't any snow cover-it would have been much colder.


----------



## webbie (Jan 17, 2009)

They measured -15 or so at the Air Base in Chicopee........
We have been getting lows of -5 to -7, but guess what?

Almost no wind and lots of sun during the day. This is going to sound crazy, but it does not seem too cold outside! I've went for long treks in the woods with my snowshoes and was not cold at all. It's the wind that can kill. I think wind causes a lot of heat loss on the outside of homes also. We have a very efficient gas furnaces (90% +) and it has been coming on only rarely in the overnight hours....set at 62 or so.....it makes me glad for the stricter State energy codes we have (our house is only 5 years old).


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 17, 2009)

JBinKC said:
			
		

> My stove didn't quite make it- The firewood I used could at best only generate a 500 F stove top temp max, just had a too big of buildup of coals and have too many heat sinks like multiple picture windows and A/C units in a house built as a summer cottage and I didn't feel up to making another meal cooked outdoors in a camp dutch oven with the excess coals.- so I had to use supplemental heating for about 12 hours.
> 
> I was fortunate there wasn't any snow cover-it would have been much colder.



For one thing let me say that the most severe ear infection I ever got was in the lake of the Ozarks. That place made me a believer in earplugs.

For another if you're in and about the house just throw a split or 2 on after you pull the coals forward. A stove top temp of about 500-600 will produce a lot of heat and burn those coals down in short order. Smaller splits may help too.

imo it makes no sense to load up the stove unless you're going to bed or leaving the house...cause for us that's always been a duration move rather than providing a hotter usable heat. I'm thinking you burn a lot of Shagbark hickory and Cherry...very good woods but packed tight in a loaded box they can't reach maximum heat output.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 17, 2009)

*EPA stove is sposed to burn such & such & the 1st such is FILL THE STOVE. *

I don't subscribe to that and I get good heat and no smoke...except for short durations when we reload. 

There's is no perfect  'one way' to do anything manufacturers have to live in a world created by parasite lawyers....that means CYA. Also less is more since you may interpret something wrong.


----------



## ROYJ24 (Jan 17, 2009)

scampea said:
			
		

> This is our third evening in a row that is too warm to bother with a fire.  I keep reading this thread just to get a feel for real winter.



Hey at least I shake because it's cold, not because the ground is moving. :coolsmirk:


----------



## JBinKC (Jan 17, 2009)

Savageactor -never had seen a black cherry tree here yet. I am still looking. This year I didn't have as much  shagbark as I normally have and what I had was buried and the black oak which is usually the most plentiful tree available as there has been a major die off of it and I really like to use in this cold weather was gone and my mulberry was underseasoned. I  used 7 month seasoned white ash and black walnut in this cold spell that was given to me by a friend that was originally cut 1-2 inches too long and was somewhat underwhelmed with its performance in the coldest cold spell I have experienced in this house since I purchased it (in 2000).

I loaded in a N/S configuration with a 4 hour burn cycle that wasn't packed very tight but the pieces generally were 4-6" in diameter.

I still think my problem is I get way too much heat loss in this house and it really shows in cold weather- I lose about 4 degrees per hour in the rooms furthest away from the stove when it is about 5 F and the stove is in the coaling stage about 300 F and I think the main culprit of heat loss is from my 2 metal A/C units seconded by the large number of picture windows. Another expense to modify or use the supplemental heat source.


----------



## iceman (Jan 18, 2009)

well the cold snap is done in my area highs in the 20s and lows in the teens and 20s ... as mentioned aboved i too suffer from tremendous heat loss through windows.. they are "new" but  i have 1 huge bay window and 4 big pic windows all on my first floor  not to mention 2 more big ones in the kitchen.. and the heat from the stove has to go by all this to get upstairs .. next year will be putting those plastic window kits on every window for comparision
well to those that read this thread please check in and let us know you survived ...  i have heard of many people that suffered in my area so check in and let everyone know you are alright!!


----------



## VanLandry (Jan 18, 2009)

My castine was doing a great job of heating the basement but I was dependant on oil to keep the upstairs at a comfortable temp. Then, wouldn't you know it, my furnace died yesterday morning when it was around 8* outside. I contemplated calling my oil company in order to get someone here immediately but decided to ride it out until tomorrow(Monday) morning when I wouldn't have to pay a off-hours "emergency" service call fee. 

As a precaution I went out and bought a space heater and it has kept the upstairs at a livable temp and this morning I started a fire in the living room f/p for some additional warmth. G/f is downstairs sleeping on the sofa in the toasty 75* stove room and I'm taking a break from reading "John Adams" next to the fireplace at a somewhat chilly-er 55* upstairs.

Hopefully, the furnace just has a clogged nozzle and will be a cheap fix but it's good know that we can survive some pretty cold temps with just wood fires burning and don't have to worry about frozen pipes.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 18, 2009)

0 one night and eight the next. Ran half loads in the 30 to keep stove temps up so I had to do stove duty during each night but kept the downstairs at 76-77 and the upstairs bedrooms at 71. Glad to be done with it and back to high teens at night for a couple of nights.

Come on Spring!


----------



## stejus (Jan 18, 2009)

Three things I learned this past week. 

1. I've learned a great deal on this site and there's nothing better than real experience we all gain here.

2. Seasoned hard wood has much more BTU output than unseasoned wood. I ran out of 18 month aged oak and now burning 7 month aged. I never anticipated purchasing a wood stove so I was some what unprepared this season. I'm aging 4 cords 12 months before next burn season.

3. When it's 0 out it's a lot harder to keep the house at 75 degrees than it is when it's 32 degrees out. I will do much better next year when I'm buring properly aged wood and have the stove pipe insulated (inside the chimney).

All lessons above were learned from the experience of others on this board. I would have been scratching my head for answers to my observations but luckily I found this site long before purchasing my stove.

I just finished snow blowing 8" of light fluffy snow. Now I'm sitting in front of TV and stove and nice and comfy.


----------



## jjhof0306 (Jan 18, 2009)

We survived, although we did put the furnace on to heat the upstairs bedrooms.  

Biggest lesson - leave the air open a touch and don't be afraid to run the stove above 600 on really cold nights.   Now that I'm doing this, I easily got the house up to almost 80 today.  This also helps with the excessive coaling.

Lesson 2 - when it's really cold out, "enough coals to restart the fire" does not equal "warm house".  I have to re-evaluate the definitily of "all-night burn" when it's -15F.

Lesson 3 - when it's really, really cold out, it doesn't take much to get the stove above 600!!  The chimney draws like a champion.

Lesson 4 - wait until the stove is up to temp before putting the fans on to move the heat.  Otherwise, I'm just blowing cold air aound.

Lesson 5 - this house is WAY too drafty.  Even burning free wood, additional insulation will pay for itself with our comfort and ease at keeping the house warm.

I'll be glad to have the pine a friend gave me.  On these cold, cold nights, it's easy to build up a mighty thick bed of coals just trying to keep the house warm.


----------



## bubela (Jan 19, 2009)

The past two night’s we’ve seen single digits. My “cold” room in the house, opposite end of the house, above the garage is 55 F.  The living room that is home to the Mansfield sees 68 when I awake in the morning after 8 hours.  My girlfriend and I decided to stay on the couch last night because our room at the top of the stairs dips to the mid 60’s (comfy by my standards, but not hers).  It was at times warm for me on the couch, but a nice 71 when I awoke, 6 hours after filling the stove.  Threw a couple more on, and back to the couch for a couple more hours.  Was 79 by noon, but the outside temperature was closing in on 30.  Still in love with the Mansfield.  It’s been weeks now and my heater has not kicked on since the day of breaking the stove in.


----------



## EDGE (Jan 19, 2009)

It rose to +27 up here Saturday, so I went out and split up another big sledful and brought that in. But I can't have a fire when it is that hot out. No way! (I use off-peak to heat my slab.) So I wandered off into the woods--- looking for other victims for the gas-saw. Yeah, that's just an excuse. Wandering around out in the woods is my favorite pass-time. About 15" of snow. Plenty of fresh deer tracks on the trails. I was just thinking how very still it was, when I heard the whining and farting of snowmobiles. And of course, the next thing I see is deer fleeing through the woods, trying to get away from those damned things. When it was quiet again, I leaned against a tree and had few thoughts. Ale-influenced thoughts. These morons are out there driving their many-thousand dollar machines, seeing nothing...    Sorry, I gotta go.


----------



## EDGE (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, now I'm back. Bought some books on eBay. So back to the diatribe against the use of snowmobiles for "recreational purposes". 

If you want to go out in the winter, go afoot. You will see a lot more. Oh, yes, if you want to demonstrate how big a plume you can throw, the gas-powered engine is going to help your ego. But it won't make you bigger, ya Moron!


----------



## Martin Strand III (Jan 19, 2009)

Cold snap, eah?  The short answer is to just burn more fuel.

The correct answer is to have anticipated these events and, if you are concerned, plan on heating redundancy or back-up for the cold snaps.

I burn my main floor heater as winter usual, approx 50 lbs of wood per day.  Then for "le coup de grace", I lite up the basement wood/coal stove.  My furnace nevers fires.  I am toasty 24/7.

That's it.

Aye,
Marty


----------



## MishMouse (Jan 19, 2009)

A funny pic, to put the cold into perspective.


----------



## TheMechanicAndChemist (Jan 20, 2009)

It got down to -5 here in the mountains of VA, but we ran our little box stove the whole time and kept the oil burner usage to a minimum.  This was out first test for our first stove, so we are learning as we go (with a little help from these forums!).  Our place is ancient and drafty, but we kept warm and had a few friends over Sat night and sat around watching movies and watching the fire.  This little stove is becoming a member of the family!


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2009)

MishMouse said:
			
		

> A funny pic, to put the cold into perspective.



Ouch! That's funny! :lol:


----------

